# Coyote in the middle of my pack!!



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, technically it's a true statment.  One of my foster daughters had a school project to take pics with the school mascot (coyote) and this was one of several.

(For those of you that have met Gilda, yes she looks bald in this pic...she just finished a heat cycle).


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Haha I love it! Looks like Coyote is pouting about something the shepherds did


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*Any bets on how long the "coyote" lasts?*


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

They are so beautiful!!!
The coyote looks mad that you put him that situation.
Lol!!


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

> *Any bets on how long the "coyote" lasts?*


30 seconds. You?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Too cute!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL!!! 

Glad the school doesn't have a real coyote mascot! 

Love this, thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful pack ,annoyed looking coyote.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

HAHA! Needed the laugh thanks!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, beautiful pack you have there, love them  the coyote doesnt stack up to your pack, he aint red enough


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

What a cute pic!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nice! Your pack is so gorgeous. It does look like somebody just insulted the coyote's mother. You should post more pics!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Carla, you are such an awesome person for fostering children, I admire you.

Your pack looks amazing! I hope they didn't have to share their raw food with that funky coyote!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Cute. How did you get all of them to sit-stay at the same time? I can't get Harley to sit stay with a stuffed coyote in front of him! LOL


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They are all nicely obedience trained....can't have that many dogs without proper obedience!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous! Is that Gabe?? He's gotten so big


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous puppies and they all look so happy!!! (well other than the coyote but he'll get over it lol)


----------

